# Standard/Optional components on a 93 S4



## hankoll (Jan 17, 2004)

I am looking to buy a urS4. On my quest to educate myself, I have been having a hard time getting "accurate" data about the orginal components of this car.
Does anyone have a list or link to all the standard and available options that came from the manufacturer on these cars? Also, can anyone post up some orginal manufacturer spec sheets, window stickers, etc? Feel free to post any other links you may think I may find useful. So far, as usual, vortex is the best resource I have found.
TIA


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Standard/Optional components on a 93 S4 (hankoll)*

hey there, try this link, i found it heaps usefull for all models, just pick which year you want to check out.
http://www.audiworld.com/model/historical.html


----------



## hankoll (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Standard/Optional components on a 93 S4 (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_hey there, try this link, i found it heaps usefull for all models, just pick which year you want to check out.
http://www.audiworld.com/model/historical.html

awesome link, thanks for the post. Anyone else?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Standard/Optional components on a 93 S4 (hankoll)*

All S-cars came loaded to the US, Canada got some with cloth in the later S6's.
Yet, there were changes along the 5 and 1.2 years the were sold in the States. Here is a list of what changed from year to year
http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...d=159
Also, here is a buyers guide.
http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...old=0


----------

